# Hey paper guys ?



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Have you ever had to do a full skim coat after some removal? I got a call today asking if I do skim coat, lady and her husband removed w p, sed it was bad, I'm thinking it's just past residue,some speckling, sanding, and prim. I haven't seen it but never had one be that bad after all the glue is removed. I am curries because i do have a big wall paper remove and paint coming up and it wood Reilly ruin my week if I had to skim coat it after thinking Spackle and prime was the way to go.:notworthy::notworthy: Thanks 4 all the helpful replays and even the smart azz sarcastic ones, Thanks.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sure have! Happens every so often that the face paper of the drywall wants to come off with the wallpaper. Just remove the paper, wash, oil prime or use Guards, skim, sand and prime. My crew is pretty good at skiming, so we usually make short work of it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wouldn't take to long to skim an average sized rooms walls thou. You won't know until you see it.


----------



## Purdy's painting (Feb 20, 2011)

done it myself a few times. like Schmidt& co said oil prime or shellac brown paper before skiming


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks ya ll doesn't sound or look as hard as I thought at first, I was under the impression of the whole wall getting done,top to bottom side to side.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This is what Draw-tite and it's wannabe Gardz are for. 

The Draw-tite MSDS gives a good yet brief description for _*Surface Preparation*_. Then skim as necessary, smooth, and apply two coats of Draw-tite or Gardz


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Burt White said:


> Thanks ya ll doesn't sound or look as hard as I thought at first, I was under the impression of the whole wall getting done,top to bottom side to side.


I do a lot of plaster repair, and end up full skimming rather than just spot all the time. It actually comes out better because the whole wall has the same consistency. think level 5 finish. Prime after with gardz and you're golden.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Burt White said:


> it wood Reilly ruin my week if I had to skim coat it after thinking Spackle and prime was the way to go. Thanks.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Burt White said:


> I'm thinking .


This is your problem. Should be knowing before you start asking questions.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Burt White said:


> I haven't seen it but never had one be that bad after all the glue is removed.


How do you know its "that bad" if you haven't seen it?


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Hay thanks timmy:thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Honestly, would be nice if you actually knew the facts before posting. Not trying to be an azz but how could someone help you when you have no idea what you are dealing with?


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

just saying I've never had to do that before and was wondering how common it is. not very weired about the one i have seen and bid already.thanks


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Burt White said:


> just saying I've never had to do that before and was wondering how common it is. not very weired about the one i have seen and bid already.thanks


When it come to removing wall paper, NOTHING is common. You need to be prepared for the worse case scenario at all times. Not saying you will have the worse case but, be prepared.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks tim


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Burt White said:


> Thanks tim


No problem Burt, good luck in your wall paper adventure :thumbsup:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

timhag said:


> When it come to removing wall paper, NOTHING is common. You need to be prepared for the worse case scenario at all times. Not saying you will have the worse case but, be prepared.


Isn't that the truth!!:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> When it come to removing wall paper, NOTHING is common. You need to be prepared for the worse case scenario at all times. Not saying you will have the worse case but, be prepared.


If one tests before making a proposal, one would be prepared for the particular job before attacking it. 

And if it is pasted to raw rock so that the face of the rock will be removed, then that's about the only time I will offer my blessing on painting over it. Actually, Draw-tite / Gardz would provide the best sealing properties.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

daArch said:


> If one tests before making a proposal, one would be prepared for the particular job before attacking it.
> 
> Goes without saying, but I can't tell you how many times I've tested one 1 or even 2 and then the 3rd or 4th wall turn out to be a different situation!! You kind of have to be a detective and ask questions of the homeowner to gain as much info as possible. It is hard to tear up every wall in the room just at the estimate phase especially if you don't know the customer. There is a little bit of a leap of faith that comes into play. Hey, once in a great while it goes the other way and works out better than we anticipated. When I first started it was mostly all wheat paste-we'd steam it off and wipe it down and the paste was gone. The days before paper backed vinyl and heavy duty clay!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> If one tests before making a proposal, one would be prepared for the particular job before attacking it.
> 
> And if it is pasted to raw rock so that the face of the rock will be removed, then that's about the only time I will offer my blessing on painting over it. Actually, Draw-tite / Gardz would provide the best sealing properties.


I always bid removals at worse case. There could be different procedures of removal in the same room. One wall make take warm water, one a chemical, another a steamer. Be prepared, bid appropriately. Tim A. Haggerty


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CliffK said:


> daArch said:
> 
> 
> > If one tests before making a proposal, one would be prepared for the particular job before attacking it.
> ...


----------

